# delete emails from status bar?



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

with the new features in JB that allow buttons on certain items in the notification bar. i was wondering how hard it would be to add a button to the email notification to delete an email right from the pull down menu?


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes please, I've been wondering why the didnt add a reply/delete button to the notification drop down when SMS has a call back button


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn this would be sweet. Google should def. have added that to the GMail app.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

This idea was brought up in another thread. I think quite a few are waiting for this, including me!

Here's the thread if you wanna take a look.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31703-jb-notification-idea/page__hl__%2Bnotification+%2Bjb


----------



## Leakim (Oct 21, 2011)

+100

Sent from the Great North Woods


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I read something that CM posted yesterday, basically mentioned they want to do something like this. They don't really have anyone working on it yet, but they are looking for someone to.

Edit: See notification enhancements

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AqSaUzDXxvrydDNaUEVXRWg3bUpNVU1IM2tVVElGM2c&single=true&gid=0&output=html


----------



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I read something that CM posted yesterday, basically mentioned they want to do something like this. They don't really have anyone working on it yet, but they are looking for someone to.
> 
> Edit: See notification enhancements
> 
> https://docs.google....d=0&output=html


heck yes!! need to get that task assigned to someone already!!!!! lol


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Delete, report spam & unsubscribe, reply would be a great 3 button system.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Delete, report spam & unsubscribe, reply would be a great 3 button system.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 /\
I
I
I
THIS!!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I read something that CM posted yesterday, basically mentioned they want to do something like this. They don't really have anyone working on it yet, but they are looking for someone to.
> 
> Edit: See notification enhancements
> 
> https://docs.google....d=0&output=html


mmmm the man himself has started on OTA Updater!!!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> mmmm the man himself has started on OTA Updater!!!


Oh ya! I was excited to see this. Get some order going on for development. Hopefully, this will help delegate tasks & speed the whole process up.

A little more from CM

https://plus.google.com/117962666888533781522/posts/gDw21fVqYKH


----------

